# Hello from Kansas City



## fetzer85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey guys and gals, I'm John and I'm a 30yo husband and father of 4 who's out of shape. Haven't lifted or exercised regularly for around 10yrs. I'm 5'10" 220lbs with about 25-30% BF.

Last month I started eating healthier foods as well as having less calories more often. In the last 8wks I've dropped about 12lbs. I'm eating 6 times a day and averaging 300cal a meal. I'm vegetarian and my protein intake is about 80g/day. I'm taking some basic supps - whey protein (just after workouts), creatine, multivitamins, flax seed oil and ZMA. Basically everything I used when I used to lift. 

Main goal is to lose fat but I enjoy lifting much more than doing cardio so I'm focusing on diet and lifting. Just got a membership to Planet Fitness (insert joke here) but hey, it fits into our finances and I'm not that guy who's so strong that he can't make any gains there. Also I don't eat the complimentary pizza or bagels.  

Looking forward to learning here and having some fun. Take care, 

John


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 23, 2016)

People talk shit about PF, but at the end of the day, it's a place to work out. You sounds like you know what your doing. I'd find a way to get a little more protein in. Maybe add a shake in the morning? Anyway, welcome brother! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fetzer85 (Jan 23, 2016)

I agree about PF. I do understand people taking issue with them not having any free weight benches but their dumbbells go up to 75lbs which is good for me. I hit PF first thing in the morning so maybe I could take some whey before and after. Thanks for the welcome brother.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 23, 2016)

Ya that's a great idea man! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Jan 23, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## RTRNATE (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome. I hope to learn here too. Seems like there is a bunch of knowledgeable people here


----------



## bulltime8769 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello, from... here.


----------

